# Broker for Health Insurance?



## flossie (6 Jan 2012)

Hi,

Just received my renewal for VHI. Am 28, and on First Plan Plus Level 2. Renewal quote was €1102. I also have dental insurance with them. I suffered back problems which started 2 years ago, and have had treatment on and off for this. Visit GP a couple of times a year.

I read about co-payments in previous threads and wondering if this is applicable here. Don't want to have to fork out a big lump sum if I fall ill. Am eager to maintain a high level of cover as prefer to have the reassurance that if anything went wrong I am covered and can receive treatment and not have to worry about it. 

Have read about brokers specialising in PHI....any recommendations out there? Or advice on plans? It appears my direct debit for the health and dental have come down by €2 per month since last year....I find that very odd!

 Thanks in advance, 
Floss.


----------



## LDFerguson (6 Jan 2012)

I'm afraid I don't have any recommendations for brokers as it's not an area I'm involved with.  

But I'd offer a point of information.  Aviva are the only Private Health Insurance company that pay commission to brokers.  I'm aware that an increasing number of insurance brokers are now selling Aviva Health products.  But although they might be brokers for other classes of insurance, most are only selling Aviva Health.

So before engaging with a broker in relation to Health Insurance, make sure that they are genuinely independent and can offer advice and figures from all the Health Insurance companies and are not just selling Aviva.  Ask the question up-front.


----------



## snowyb (6 Jan 2012)

*Broker for PHI?*

Hi,  Just to answer your question about co-payments of 2000 in other threads, they only apply to certain Aviva plans, also they relate to hip,knee replacement and cataract surgery, carried out in 'private or hi tech hospitals'.  Public hospitals are not affected.   Regarding your own situation,  I would recommend checking out plan PMI 05 11, via HIA website. Price 1072pa.  It offers more benefits, both inpatient and outpatient wise, at a lower price than your current plan.  Thats if you wish to stay with VHI.


----------



## flossie (6 Jan 2012)

Thanks for replies, will check it out over the weekend.


----------



## pj111 (6 Jan 2012)

snowyb said:


> Hi, Just to answer your question about co-payments of 2000 in other threads, they only apply to certain Aviva plans, also they relate to hip,knee replacement and cataract surgery, carried out in 'private or hi tech hospitals'.


 
The €2,000 co payment does not apply to ANY cataract surgery. 

You are mixing this up with VHI who apply a 20% shortfall. 

Aviva pay 100%

_Patrick_


----------



## snowyb (12 Jan 2012)

*Broker for PHI?*



flossie said:


> Thanks for that Snowy, will check it out over the weekend.



Further to my post re VHI Plan PMI 05 11, note this plan will increase on 23rd Jan 2012 to 1168pa, as per latest news on HIA website.  If your renewal date is on or after this date,  Plan PMI 25 11 would be a better priced alternative,  again if you decide to stay with VHI.

pj111  thanks for clarifying that re Aviva co payment.

Snowyb


----------



## flossie (30 Jan 2012)

Snowyb,

Thanks for the advice and information. Looked through the plans and opted for PMI 25 11 as the benefits appear better than First Plan Plus. Day to Day medical costs are far better, adn with an excess of only €1 per annum it seemed great. Saved me about €50 (€1065) for what appears to be a better policy.

Thanks again,

Floss.


----------



## T McGibney (30 Jan 2012)

flossie said:


> Thanks for the responses, something to be bearing in mind if I approach a broker.
> 
> Protocol - I have seen some references in other threads referring to Private HI as PHI, hence used the term. Should be explanatory when read in context of the post.



PHI is the common shorthand for Permanent Health Insurance. If you don't believe me, google 'phi tax relief' and Revenue and AAM topics on Permanent Health Insurance will appear.

Your misuse of the acronym is unfortunately not explanatory for large numbers of casual users. I only read this as I assumed you were looking for help with Permanent Health Insurance and was going to recommend  who is expert on that topic. I was flummoxed by his post and it only made sense when I read the other posts.


----------



## ajapale (30 Jan 2012)

PHI is explained in this key post.

Ill edit the title to avoid further confusion.


----------



## Dermot Goode (31 Jan 2012)

Hi,

Dermot Goode here.  Re your query on brokers who deal in health insurance, I've been lecturing to brokers over the past 3 years who want to upskill to give advice on private health insurance.  Suggest you contact the Irish Brokers Association who should be able to give you details of any brokers in your area who specialise in this area.  Always check the following with them; are they qualified to give advice on health insurance; how are they remunerated and do they deal with all three insurers or just the one who pays a commission.  Hope this helps.


----------



## pj111 (21 Feb 2012)

Probably only fair to include the Professional Insurance Brokers Association (PIBA) too. After all PIBA would be the larger of the two representing approx 900 brokers as against 700 with the IBA.

_Patrick_


----------

